
Senators Tell Kushner to Search His Email Again for These Keywords - pastalex
https://www.fastcompany.com/40498174/senators-tell-kushner-to-search-his-email-again-for-these-hot-keywords
======
2close4comfort
I am sure the GRU could do it much more efficently

